# mishapen gestational sac



## fifiona (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,
I am 7.5 wks pregnant after ivf. I had some spotting and so was scanned at six weeks all seemed fine but I was reacalled a week later. The heart beat was visable but the gestational ac was not uniform and so I have to go back in a week. I had a miscarriage last time baby died at 11 week miscarried at 14.5 weeks. I am terrified. The spotting has now stopped . I have heard that a misshapen gestational sac is a sign of impending miscarriage. 

What is your view.

Thanking you in advance for your time.


----------

